# Changelogs



## apollo567 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello,

I am pretty new with FreeBSD, therefore perhaps can anybody please help me finding the changelog for FreeBSD 7.3-P3 to P4.

Also I am interested in a Hardware Supportlist for the upcoming FreeBSD 7.4 Release 

Regards
apollo


----------



## Fred (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello,

p4 was the correction of SA-10:10. You can find the list of changes introduced by pX in the UPDATING document --here for FreeBSD 7.2, for instance.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2011)

Here it is: http://security.freebsd.org/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-10:10.openssl.asc

More can be found here: http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories.html


----------

